# Freeview on TIVO



## davidsp (Nov 27, 2008)

Does anyone know if it is possible to use a TIVO on freeview?
If so, what set-top box(es) will it work with?
Does the EPG programming work?


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Yes of course it is possible... tivo really works best when given lots of channels 

Just run guided-setup from the setup menu,
and choose aerial+digital terrestrial.

The tivo EPG works exactly the same as with the normal 5 (or sky), but with freeview channels.


----------



## verses (Nov 6, 2002)

Tivo will only work with certain Freeview boxes though and the supported ones are getting few and far between these days. One currently available one that people appear to be having luck with is the Philips DTR220. There are several threads about it, this one shows the IR codes etc.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Foxy (Mar 7, 2003)

verses said:


> Tivo will only work with certain Freeview boxes though and the supported ones are getting few and far between these days.


Can you clarify this? I was unaware that there was a problem finding Freeview boxes that were supported by TiVo. If that is the case, is there a list of the few that are supported. Maybe I should buy a spare in case the one I'm using breaks?


----------



## Pugwash (May 23, 2003)

Some decide to go into standy after a check for updates, and mine splashes the screen with the update check at around 3am losing several minutes of a programme.


----------



## verses (Nov 6, 2002)

Unfortunately a lot of the models that TiVo originally supported are no longer produced so getting hold of one is difficult (Ebay, warehouse clearences etc). There are some modern ones that are supported but it's often a case of setting it up and reporting on here whether you had any luck with it or not. I too have toyed with the idea of buying a known model for when mine dies.

There was a thread a while back where someone compiled a list of known working models, but that too has now become out of date.

It is possible to get Ozsat to do some magic with captured IR codes from modern STB remotes to get a specific model to work, but it relies on having a Pronto programable remote.

The only 2 I'm currently aware of that are readily available are;
Warfedale 832B
Philips DTR220

But 'issues' have been reported with both of these (Some report Warfedale has occasional drops of sound and it has just been mentioned on another thread that the Philips can't record radio stations).
It would be good to get an up to date list compiled.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## britcub (Jan 19, 2004)

TiVo is also happy with Tesco's Technika AESTB7S, though this also has problems with sound drop-out.


----------



## shanew (Apr 11, 2003)

I can tell you that the Bush DFTA16 *doesn't* work with TiVo. I bought it from argos and thankfully managed to get my money back.


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

TiVo works with the SEG CDST900 which also has an RF modulator, making fine for a dual Sky / Freeview setup.

http://cpc.farnell.com/jsp/search/productdetail.jsp?sku=AV16952&_requestid=342945

Note the same model named Crown and Luxor CDST900 do not have an RF modulator as I understand.


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

britcub said:


> TiVo is also happy with Tesco's Technika AESTB7S, though this also has problems with sound drop-out.


Be aware that a firmware update is being broadcast again on Monday which includes the Tesco's Technika AESTB7S.

http://www.dtg.org.uk/retailer/download_schedule.pl

List of models:

Pacific PGSTB01, Wharfedale LPDV832B, Wharfedale DV832B, Digihome DV940B/AV16890, Acoustic Solutions DV600B, Seg AESEGS7B, Crown CDST900, Technika AESTBS7, Teknique 'Digital Vision', Agora AEAG008, Luxor CDSTB900, Proline DFV152L


----------



## britcub (Jan 19, 2004)

Fred Smith said:


> Be aware that a firmware update is being broadcast again on Monday which includes the Tesco's Technika AESTB7S.
> 
> http://www.dtg.org.uk/retailer/download_schedule.pl


Had me hopeful there, till I realised it's a repeat of the one from last week! The download definitely doesn't help with the sound drop out issue.


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

And has caused my Wharfedale DV832B to completely lose sound part way through 4 recordings since then - I advise caution!


----------

